# No wonder he's the runt..Pic



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (May 4, 2011)

That's a tooth sticking up there..His nose is also quite flat






When should we cull?


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (May 4, 2011)

Now. Make it easier on you both!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (May 4, 2011)

Thought so..There's some sort of genetic thing going on there..Almost like Downs for a rabbit...His face is not right..


----------

